# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Tegula viridula

## Matias Gomes

CLASSE: GASTROPODA :: MARINHA
FAMÍLIA: TROCHIDAE
ESPÉCIE:  Tegula viridula (Gmelin, 1791)
Tamanho médio: 25mm
Ocorrência: Sta.Catarina, Paraná, S.Paulo, R.Janeiro, E.Santo, Bahia, Sergipe, Alagoas, Pernambuco, Paraíba, R.G.Norte, Ceará 
alimentação: algas
Nome Popular: Turbo

----------

